# Security Manager Job In Singapore



## smanager (Jul 13, 2013)

I have served Nepal Police for 32 years and retired from the post of Deputy Superintendent of Police. After that i had worked for 7 years in Casino Nepal as Security Manager. Presently i am working as a Security Manager at Security Agency. In total i have 43 years experience in Security Department. Presently i am 65 years old and want to find Security job in Singapore.

Is there any age restrictions as i am 65 years old?

Till what age person can work in Singapore?

Is it difficult to find Security job in Singapore if i visit Singapore for some time?

Thanking you all in advance for your valuable answers


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Although I don"t think there are any official rules, getting an employment pass or work permit (the types of visa that allow work in Singapore) is difficult for anybody beyond 50 years old.
The official retirement age is 60 years, so beyond that getting such a visa is probably impossible.
Sorry, but you'll probably have to try another country.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi: somewhere It says Age for Work Pass is 60, can't find the link though ..

Of course, if you come in on a 5 or 6 figure pay .. it maybe allowed.

Security ? In Singapore ? Security, police and private cops, are the preserve of CITIZENS, not any foreigners.

You may want to shout out to the Casinos and see how it goes.


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

smanager said:


> I have served Nepal Police for 32 years and retired from the post of Deputy Superintendent of Police. After that i had worked for 7 years in Casino Nepal as Security Manager. Presently i am working as a Security Manager at Security Agency. In total i have 43 years experience in Security Department. Presently i am 65 years old and want to find Security job in Singapore.
> 
> Is there any age restrictions as i am 65 years old?
> 
> ...


dear smanager 

you will not get any employment pass or any other pass for that matter as your age is above 55.


----------

